# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ronald Jhun's vs. Chris Lytle in UFC 49

## ironfist

'LIGHTS OUT' VS 'MACHINE GUN' AT UFC 49

Though fight cards change all the time as the show draws nearer, UFC 49 has thus far maintained the majority of the originally scheduled line up. The only fight that has seen the revolving door start to spin is UFC first timer Ronald Jhun's fight.

Jhun was originally scheduled to face Miletich Fighting System's "Ruthless" Robbie Lawler in the UFC's middleweight (185 pound) division. As fate would have it, Lawler pulled up lame with injured ribs, a consistently nagging injury for him.

Within a week of Lawler's withdrawal, the fight was offered to and accepted by Phil Baroni. That fight was still going to take place in the middleweight division, but just yesterday, Baroni pulled out of the fight. 

Apparently, he had health concerns and didn't feel that he would be able to perform up to par and didn't want to disappoint his fans. So a new day dawns and now Chris Lytle has been released from his World Extreme Cagefighting bout with J.T. Taylor in order to step up and face Jhun. 

Lytle told MMAWeekly last night "I was actually training some other guys getting them ready for upcoming fights. I was even getting ready for a possible boxing match....there was talk I might be on the Mike Tyson undercard...."

That didn't happen and the UFC is glad the boxing match didn't happen. For that matter Ronald Jhun has to be a bit happier knowing he doesn't have to fight in the 185 division. Jhun told MMAWeekly recently "My natural weight is 170 but I will fight at 185 just to live my dream of fighting in the UFC." Now we should see both fighters at their best competiting in the natural weight of 170.

As far as Lytle is concerned though, he knows it's a tough fight ahead. "He's tough to prepare for..." Lytle said of Jhun. "Most guys are one sided, but he's well rounded. He is hard to takedown and he has great takedowns himself." 

How does Lytle feel the fight will go? "This is what I can tell you" Lytle said. "He pushes the pace of a fight and I push the pace as well....this will be one hell of a fight and the fans will get their money's worth."


__________________

----------


## tallyjuice

awesome

----------

